# Cutting Lexan



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

I just picked up a 1 foot squre piece of 1/4" Lexan. I have an idea for a router base for flutes. What is the best way to size / square to my dimensions? Thanks in advance. -Derek


----------



## jdphill (Jun 16, 2008)

If you are going to use a table saw blade, make sure it has a Negative hook angle, lots of teeth per inch, and triple alt. bevel carbide tips. 
I'm not sure if that answers your question or not?


----------

